# wood working for profits???



## Muzzy17 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody has tried this ebook system and if it's worth giving it a shot?


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Either I do not understand what you are asking or there is some details missing.
What ebook system?
How to read and ebook, how to create an ebook?

could you be more specific?


----------



## Muzzy17 (Oct 13, 2014)

The name of the Ebook is "Wood Profits". It claims to give you a start up strategy to kick off your wood working business and give your a lot of plans for projects and what not. Just wondering if it's legit or a waste of money.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Based on your description alone it sounds a little shady. The part about "a lot of plans for projects" is a strong indicator of this, what more details do you have? Where can it be found?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I think the money is to be made in selling an ebook called "Wood Profits"

Making money in the wood working business is like making money in any other business. 
Make sales. Keep costs and hours low. What is left is your profit.
Very simple concepts but not as easy to pull off.

Sounds like more of a book about plans.

That said, I do have a woodworking business where I do make a profit (most years).
I have created a product line, sales pipeline and have employees to help fulfill the orders. 
My business is based around making a small niche product, puzzles.
The hardest part of the work for me is not the woodworking nor the employees but rather the sales.
If you can't / won't / don't want to make sales calls, then you will not make a profit.
Be a salesman first and a woodworker a very close second.
If you can't make sales, you will not have a chance to try and make a profit.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

If you will kindly send me $10.00 I will send you a pamphlet telling you how to make money.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Let me guess: this pamphlet is about 1/2 page long with large print. ?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

As Puzzleman said "That said, I do have a woodworking business where I do make a profit (most years).
I have created a product line, sales pipeline and have employees to help fulfill the orders. 
My business is based around making a small niche product, puzzles.
The hardest part of the work for me is not the woodworking nor the employees but rather the sales.
If you can't / won't / don't want to make sales calls, then you will not make a profit.
Be a salesman first and a woodworker a very close second.
If you can't make sales, you will not have a chance to try and make a profit."

I also sell my wood working projects and agree 100%. Making sales is a lot trickier than making sawdust is.

My niche is cedar boxes with images or lettering inlaid into the hinged lids. Took a few tries at products for me to find this niche for me. I am still experimenting with other products but my boxes work best for me, so far.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

> Let me guess: this pamphlet is about 1/2 page long with large print. ?
> 
> - runswithscissors


I am not in production yet but if you pre-order I'll include a nice color picture on the front.
Color Picture only available to pre-order customers.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> If you will kindly send me $10.00 I will send you a pamphlet telling you how to make money.
> 
> - pete724


*Wanna buy a bridge?? *
.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Muzzy
I think when wanting to go into any business it's best to gather information where ever you can,whether this e book program no one can say if it's worth whatever the cost is . I understand folks being skeptical given all the scams that are around,but if the cost is relatively low I think I would check it out as long as there's not a big or long-term commitment.
Other than that I'll say the same thing I say to most folks wanting to get into the woodworking business having been it for 30 years and knowing that most woodworking businesses don't make it,"don't wreck a perfectly good and fun hobby by trying to make it a business " 
Best of luck
Jim


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL 90,000 a year in profits, it's got the smell to me.

http://woodprofitsbyjimmorgan.com/


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks and sounds a lot like those guys who run around the country holding $69 seminars on how to flip houses…only ones making any money are the guys giving the seminars.

I had a real estate agent friend who actually bit on it - and actually bought a house to flip. Over 18 months later, and all that time holding that loan, he got it done and made about $54,000. Not too good for 18 months, not to mention the $9000 in mortgage payments he had to make, the money he spent on supplies, permits, etc. He almost got a divorce over it…

Show me how to make $90,000 a year in woodworking, and I'll show you a Chinese based screw together furniture factory. Bout the only way I can think of…


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you want to make money - go find an interior designer and ask them to sketch something on the small side that they want to see. Quote what you think you should make for the piece that the designer would be willing to pay - if they like it.

Keeping track of all of the aspects - material, finishes, time, electric, wear and tear on the equipment, sharpening the tools.

Make it and let the designer take a look at it. Now that you have priced it, compare to your actual costs. If you make a good profit and the designer likes it for the time it took to make it - you will get more business - if not, you won't. If you adjust the prices to make a real profit and the designer says it is too expensive, you will be put on the end of the list of suppliers.

It is that simple.


----------

